# Windows XP embedded - was kann es, was kann es nicht?



## HSThomas (23 Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,


wir hatten in den letzten Tagen ein paar Vertreter bei uns, die uns kräftig was über ihre IndustriePCs erzählt haben.

Dabei sind zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Darstellungen der Möglichkeiten von Windows XP embedded aufgetaucht.

Daher folgende Frage:

Ist es möglich, bei einem XP embedded PC, nachträglich noch Software und Treiber nach zu installieren (Also z.B. eine Visualisierungssoftware, ein Officepaket, einen Druckertreiber, etc.)?

Der eine Vertreter sagt ja, der andere nein.... für mich wäre es wichtig, dass genau zu wissen, denn man kann ja nie vorher sagen, ob der kunde nicht doch plötzlich mal einen Drucker an den PC anschliessen will, aus seiner HMI aus direkt etwas in Excel schicken will oder sonst irgendetwas merkwürdiges vorhat... (Ihr wisst ja..... Kunden....)



Schöne Grüße

Hauke


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms...FuerWindowsXPEmbeddedEntwickler.mspx?mfr=true



> *Spezialkonfiguration* - Sie können das Gerät für einen einzigen Verwendungszweck konfigurieren. Sie steuern, welche Anwendungen auf dem Gerät ausgeführt werden und ob Software von Drittanbietern installiert werden darf. Auf diese Weise können Sie die Möglichkeit von Kompatibilitäts- oder Sicherheitsproblemen reduzieren.





> •*Keine unerwünschten Änderungen der Systemdaten oder Anwendungen* - Mit Hilfe der EWF-Komponente (Enhanced Write Filter) schieben Sie dem Betriebssystem ein schreibgeschütztes Speichervolume als Lese-/Schreibgerät unter. Hierzu leiten Sie die Schreibvorgänge auf den Datenträger an einen anderen beschreibbaren Speicherort um, z.B. den Systemspeicher oder eine spezielle Datenträger-Overlaypartition. Wenn EWF für die Umleitung der Schreibaktivität an den Systemspeicher konfiguriert ist, ermöglicht Ihnen die El Torito CD-ROM-Startkomponente z.B. das Booten von einer Nur-Lese-CD-ROM.
> •*Keine unerwünschte Installation von böswilligen Anwendungen* - Mit Hilfe der EWF-Komponente können die Installation von böswilligen Anwendungen und permanente Konfigurationsänderungen verhindert werden. Wenn der Entwurf kein Schreib-/Lesespeichergerät enthält, gilt er zwischen Starts als statusfrei, da das System jedes Mal auf die gleiche Art und Weise gestartet wird. Alle zwischen den Starts am Betriebssystem vorgenommenen Änderungen werden nur im Systemspeicher beibehalten und gehen beim Neustart des Systems verloren.


interessant auch:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/embedded/de-de/plan_faq.mspx

...was ich sagen will...beide vertreter könnten recht haben, je nachdem wie sie das system angelegt haben... also anforderungen definieren und dann prüfen, was man da im begriff ist zu kaufen...


----------



## trinitaucher (23 Oktober 2007)

XP emb. ist nur auf x86er lauffähig, aber Kerneltechnisch 100% kompatibel zu Win XP Pro.
Der "Herausgeber", also der, der XPe konfiguriert, wird bei seiner Version für Automatisierungsanwendungen u.A. auf Multimedia-Schnickschnack verzichten. Des weiteren nur die notwendigsten Treiber mitliefern und nur einer oder max. zwei Sprachen. Halt um die Installationsgröße gering zu halten. Evtl. wird sogar auf Auslagerungsdateien verzichtet. 

Also ob nun eine x-beliebige Visu oder andere Anwendung auf dem PC mit XPe läuft, hängt davon ab, ob das Programm spezielle Windows-Features und Treiber benötigt. Oder sowas wie ne Java-Runtime usw.

Im Einzelfall immer beim Herausgeber nachfragen.


----------

